# Owners at Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort ONLY



## vacationhopeful (Dec 16, 2010)

The news letter arrived today with a listing of units on the front page that the HOA is selling off directly to current owners in GOOD STANDING via a leasing opportunity. The 3yr option is $250 plus a buy the unit at the end for $1250. MFs for 2011, 2012 & 2013 are yours and must be paid each year. No pay yearly MFs during this 3 yr period, option ends/terminates.

Decide you don't want the unit at the end of the 3 year period (or earlier), option expires and you walk away free.

*This is only for current owners of FLBR*.

PM me for contact info and what weeks # available, if you don't get your newsletter in the next several days ... Xmas mail volume, etc.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 17, 2010)

There are 80 units listed as being available for this program with 46 of these being lockoffs. A lockoff units deposited separately to RCI in the TP credit Week trading program should collect a decent TP value - but a buyer must consider the week of the year.

12 of these are Winter season weeks; WK 51 2/2; 2 WK 46 2/2;1 WK 47 2/2;2 WK 26 1/1;1 WK 27 2/2;1 Wk 27 1/1; 15 of these are Summer season weeks. There are several Boat Parade intercoastal view weeks.

Remember, you have 3 years to use these weeks before you have to decide IF you want permanent ownership. Great if you want to decide if 2-3 weeks staying in FL is for your retirement winters with *a limited commitment *or if you want to tryout a summer Ft Lauderdale beach timeshare.

And you are helping to keep the FLBR working.


----------



## lscott (Dec 18, 2010)

*Just returned from Ft Laud Resort*

We are owners of a 2BR lockoff week 50, just returned yesterday from 3rd time there but not for over 10 yrs (before the special assessment for which we paid)  Have not seen newsletter about new sales offer to owners but will put in my 2 cents worth:  Really pleased with improvements; seems to have been upgraded successfully and compares well with most other resorts we have traded into as far as decor and space.  At our age, we are more interested in selling than in buying more....


----------



## ran-ran (Dec 12, 2011)

*Newest FLBR Newsletter - Legal Issues*

Wow! 

Did anyone read the newest FLBR newsletter that arrived today about the drama between two of the BODs?

Threatening higher annual maintenance fees, more foreclosures and continued legal matters.

I am new to being an owner at FLBR and love it there, but this is a bit much to read about and I wonder if it is even appropriate for this to be a cat fight on the eve of the election for new BODs in the newsletter? Whew!

Any thoughts or insight?


----------



## BM243923 (Dec 14, 2011)

I hope everything gets straighted out soon. 

The resort has come a long way and a major renovation which took several years to complete, and would be sad to see it go into financial trouble.

I have been an owner for several years now and look forward to my annual 2weeks at the resort.


----------



## ran-ran (Dec 28, 2011)

*Annual Owners Meeting Jan. 14th*

Anyone going to the annual meeting at the FLBR on Jan. 14th?

I will be checking in to my unit that day so I suppose I will attend the meeting to hear what is going on and to cast my vote.


----------



## BM243923 (Dec 29, 2011)

The meeting usually gets put off as they do not have enough proxy votes.  The next meeting the number of proxy votes drops and they usually have the meeting.  They had the meeting beginning of March last year when we were down.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 29, 2011)

ran-ran said:


> Anyone going to the annual meeting at the FLBR on Jan. 14th? ...



I am travelling that day to Orlando with a underage minor. 

I hope it DOES NOT get delayed - as it will have a financial impact on the resort's ability to re-sell units. FEB and MAR are the highest usage months for owners at this Snowbird destination.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 29, 2011)

Subway should now be opened - next door to McSorley's and just down from St Bart's Coffee.... the sign was up at Thanksgiving. 

Hopefully, the NEW restrauant from Switzerland will be open in January. The Italian place closed down after a very nice Thanksgiving dinner - they sold their lease to this new group. Rumor had it the new guys had a $20,000 Brick Oven already delivered for the kitchen (and was waiting to be installed once the Italian place closed). The full liquor license went away with Laura last year - back to the resort beer and wine license.

The Tiki bar was all that was open after Thanksgiving dinner ....


----------



## ran-ran (Dec 29, 2011)

*too few proxy votes, ugh!*

I have never been to a timeshare board meeting so I am looking forward to attending. 

You stated that the meeting usually gets postponed because of the low number of proxy votes.

Are there other FLBR owners that would like me to deliver their votes for them or is it a matter that they members don't bother to mail them in on time? Sincerely, I would not mind collecting them and voting on fellow TUG wishes if we can get this resolved.

Any other ideas?



BM243923 said:


> The meeting usually gets put off as they do not have enough proxy votes.  The next meeting the number of proxy votes drops and they usually have the meeting.  They had the meeting beginning of March last year when we were down.


----------



## BM243923 (Dec 29, 2011)

unfortunately most owners do not return their proxy forms.  When owners check in they hand them a proxy form to complete if they have not sent theirs in.


----------



## ran-ran (Jan 14, 2012)

*Annual HOA was adjourned because of the lack of proxies*

We arrived at the FLBR early to attend the HOA meeting. What a disappointment and maybe some could enlighten me on how this is legit.

In order to conduct a full meeting, 50% of the owners must complete a proxy. If that is not achieved then the next required minimum is 15% to allow for the election of board members with not other issues to be discussed.

I have to say, this doesn't seem fair and not sure about HOA rules and regulations, but what a crock that only allows the five sitting board members to decide on anything and everything.

Also, management from VRI was there that did the counting of the proxies and they did a simple equation. I think the number of weeks at FLBR were around 7,600 and that they needed 50% to have an HOA meeting. The VRI representative deducted out the weeks owned by the HOA but left in all delinquent and foreclosed owners and did not deduct any of the weeks off the total for owners who own multiple weeks. This sounded fishy to me.

Also, the drama that was discussed after the HOA was adjourned was the fight between the two board of directors; Turner and Fromer. IMO, it appears that Mr. Turner thinks something shady is going on between Mr. Fromer and his business relationship with the resort. The overwhelming majority of the board and attendees were supportive of Mr. Fromer as they thought was he was doing work to improve the balance sheet at the resort while at the same time making a few bucks from selling weeks he owns through the onsite sales department which operates throughout the country to sell resale weeks at the FLBR.

Anyway, I guess I was disillusioned with the requirement and counting methodology of proxies to determine whether a HOA meeting could be held. Does anyone else have any thoughts or insight or questions?


----------



## ran-ran (Sep 21, 2013)

*FLBR - Reduces annual maintenance fee*

Hi FLBR Owners,
Did anyone hear a wonderful rumor that the board has decided to reduce the annual maintenance fee at the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort? If you have and better yet, if you know the amount of the new annual fee would you please be so kind to share that information.


----------



## BM243923 (Sep 21, 2013)

The meeting is today to vote on the budget and the maintenance fee will be announced shortly.  The newsletter I got said the fees would be going down which is good news.

You can check online in your VRI account and the maintenance fee should be uploaded shortly.

You should have gotten the newsletter in the mail with the budget.  I received mine a few weeks ago.  Living in Canada we always get it later than US residents.  You can check online also and read the newsletter.


----------



## alfasat (Sep 21, 2013)

BM243923 said:


> The meeting is today to vote on the budget and the maintenance fee will be announced shortly.  The newsletter I got said the fees would be going down which is good news.
> 
> You can check online in your VRI account and the maintenance fee should be uploaded shortly.
> 
> You should have gotten the newsletter in the mail with the budget.  I received mine a few weeks ago.  Living in Canada we always get it later than US residents.  You can check online also and read the newsletter.



I received the same letter, and like BEN live in Canada, and would appreciate any news on the maintenance fees.  I will check online as well.
CZ


----------



## BM243923 (Oct 8, 2013)

I just checked my online VRI account today and noticed my 2013 maintenance fees have been posted.

I own 2 2 bedroom weeks and the fees went from $871.46 for 2012 and 2013 fees are $847.12.   That is a $24.34 decrease for 2013.


----------



## thomastj1 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Points vs Weeks*

Hey gang. Long time owner at FLBR - since August 1991. When I bought I had no clue what I was doing. 

20+ years later I still have the unit and have always wondered if I'm using it to my full advantage. I have always avoided looking at RCI Points. The topic came up again while I was down at the Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona this past week at one of their pitches. I currently have RCI weeks for my FLBR unit, but I noticed in the RCI directory FLBR is listed as an RCI Points resort.

How is this possible?

I'm also sort of wondering if I'm missing something by not being in RCI Points and was curious if any of the FLBR owners on here are a part of RCI Points for their units at FLBR. The Wyndham sales guy was sort of indicating that I don't have a lot to exchange from by being in the RCI weeks program.

Would appreciate any thoughts on being in RCI Points as a FLBR owner. Thanks for your time.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 6, 2014)

Years ago, the FLBR was selling on the penthouse floor the option to convert your ownership to the RCI Points program. You must have missed those pitches over the years ... but I don't think *the sales staff at Wyndham was trying to get YOU to convert to RCI Points, but to BUY Wyndham points and to use your FIXED week (at FLBR) as a PIC week into Wyndham Points*.

You should stay away from the spin-selling TS salesmen of Wyndham. You avoid at least a $18,000-25,000 debt for something YOU had no idea as to what they were selling.

You would have had a shiny NEW LOAN payment, another set of MFs for the Wyndham points and still the MFs for the unit at the FLBR along with a PIC fee for the your FLBR being assessable to Wyndham.

If you have NOT been exchanging your FLBR WEEK in either RCI or II lately, there are SOME changes. RCI Weeks NOW has a point trading instead of a Week for Week in Trading Power Units (TPUs) -- at NO COST other than the normal RCI account membership & exchanging fees (Notice, no $18K+ of money missing out of YOUR BANK ACCOUNT). You can also TRADE your FLBR week in VRIety for even less money. VRI is the management company who manages the FLBR ... if you call the Front desk asking for details (either Chris or Evan should be able to point you in the right direction). And the FLBR trades in II -- another yearly membership exchange company which is used by Sheraton and Marriott resort ...

And Welcome to TUG! 

Lots to learn here. And there are MANY other FLBR owners on these boards...


----------



## thomastj1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 7, 2014)

I am not an owner at this resort, however you were given some outstanding advice and information.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 7, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> ... You can also TRADE your FLBR week in VRIety for even less money. VRI is the management company who manages the FLBR ... if you call the Front desk asking for details (either Chris or Evan should be able to point you in the right direction). ..And Welcome to TUG!
> 
> Lots to learn here. And there are MANY other FLBR owners on these boards...



Your membership in the VRI exchange company, VRI*ety Exchange, is free and available only to owners of VRI managed resorts.  The exchange fee is lower than the big two and there is plenty of availability and discounted last minute deals.

You can also deposit  non-VRI resorts for exchanging through them, a very nice feature IMO.


----------

